# acid reflux and hypothyroidism



## riversong (Dec 6, 2014)

Been having acid reflux a lot more than usual lately. I was prescribed to take omeprazole before I was diagnosed with hypo for Gerd. I haven't been taking it lately because I ran out but I just read something about hypothyroidism and Prilosec increasing bacteria in the gut? Thoughts?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Intuitively, it makes a bit of sense to me: if Prilosec reduces stomach acid, then there's not as much stomach acid to kill bacteria. But I'm basing that on nothing but my own assumptions. I've had GERD my entire adult life and have taken Nexium for most of that time (I'm in the process of trying different drugs because the Nexium isn't working anymore). And I have also had problems with gut bacteria. Several years ago, I took some high-powered antibiotics for SIBO (Small Intestine Bacteria Overgrowth, or something very close to that). But I'm only a sample of one.


----------



## beaddiva (Jun 19, 2015)

I am not sure if this is entirely related but I have suffered from all sorts of digestive issues for the longest time. My stomach pains were miserable and kept me up a night.May be related or unrelated to thyroid but I avoided dairy recently and it seemed to help. Honestly it gets confusing to figure out what is caused by thyroid or just other conditions not caused by it.


----------

